
Ask HN: How do I build my first secure public API? - kaushikt
I have a built a simple incident management platform for small teams with only basic features. Some of the earlier set of users and customers have asked for an API access.<p>I have built applications for years but i have never  built and released my own public api including secure key and token to each account, etc.<p>Can you guys please help me point in the right direction about how to get staretd?<p>A deep dive article would be great too.<p>Stack ==&gt; NodeJS, MongoDB, Redis and only jQuery on the frontend.
======
makach
Get an API manager, and learning about the API life-cycle.

~~~
kaushikt
Which API manager would you recommend?

